
BusyBox Drops Systemd Support - jjuhl
https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=BusyBox-Drops-Systemd
======
vezzy-fnord
Discussed in detail here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483780)

